# Videos Of Herons Being Rehabbed In China



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These are shared with the permission of Kimberly Pan.

Terry
----------------------------------------------------------
Hi,
I have referenced these videos before, they are
some MOV I took of herons in my care. I am setting up
a website[about time] and checking everything.

The file of Lewis is 2.2 MB and it is him cooling off
in a small container. He looks like a 'Dilbert'
Character.

The other clips are more than 10MB, big files unless
you have a cable or fast connection. They are of the
bathroom full of Baby herons. The first is Happy fish
dance- they see I have a lot of fish and they are
going to eat, and the other one is of a heron that is
trying to get back into the nest. 
---------
heronhospital would like to share the following files
with you using the Online File Folder.
To open a shared file, click the file link and then
save the file to your computer:

2.2MB- Lewis in the Pool-[Dilbert Heron]
100_0275unreal like a child.MOV (2296051 bytes) => 
https://www.onlinefilefolder.com/in...ospital&hash=9cfde9f12efde3ddcb8553d86aec0e9b
----------
13.9MB- The baby herons are about to be fed and Monte
Begins to do the Happy Fish Dance 
happy fishdance.MOV (13908430 bytes) => 
https://www.onlinefilefolder.com/in...ospital&hash=3d2f3be324194c34d39bfe7228e0a60d
------------
14.7MB- A heron chick needed help to go back to the 
nest. This is a look at a nestling body 
shape. There are beak-greetings and a little 
commotion when he returns.
chickneededhelptogobacktonest.MOV (14732180 bytes) => 
https://www.onlinefilefolder.com/in...ospital&hash=59b3be931a67c0ef355f82663b4462da
------

These links will expire on 11-04-2005. After this
date, the files will 
no longer be available
for you to download.

This message was sent to you as the recipient of share
file links from 
the Online File Folder
account of heronhospital. Find out how you too can
enjoy easy and 
convenient online file storage
and sharing with Online File Folder from GoDaddy.com (

https://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/email/vsdb_landing.asp?isc=wmlvsdb404 ).

\|/
>')
(\\
//L\kimberly pan
Director of greenheron/bird save asia
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

